# More I.D. help please



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

I've had this fish since 99' . Sold by Ken Arnold as a araguia rhom. Has lived well so I know it's not me, but this fish has'nt grown ever! Is this a full grown sanchezi, or altisipens? Fish is between 6-7 inches.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Sanchezi don't get much bigger than 7" in tank enviroment.


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

I did'nt say the fish was over 7 inches. Probably more 6.5 inchs TL.


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

looks like sanchezi, post better pics...but if he had no growth at all in 6 years. definetely not a rhombeus


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

loks like a Sanchezi to me.. and an awesome one at that. I can't wait for mine to get that big.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

sure looks like sanchezi, hard to see the belly, check the scutes...


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

It's a beautiful full grown S. sanchezi


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

imo sanch nice specimen 2!!!


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Imagine watching a fish for years and seeing no growth! Then I find out about sanchezi, and I thought, hmmmmmm. I have it in a divided tank with a sanchezi, I never thought to check the scutes and compare. Ain't I stupid.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

sanch


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

sanchezi


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Never got Frank's opinion on this one.


----------



## SERRASOMETHING (Jun 29, 2004)

r.r. spilo?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Certainly looks like S. altispinis from that picture. And the size if right. You need a clearier picture of the scutes to know for sure, and a collection point.


----------

